# Replacing fuel pump in 95 200sx.



## Solid7 (Mar 20, 2012)

I did a fuel pressure test today and my pump is barely pushing 20psi. I was told it needs to be around 35. So I'm guessing I need to replace the pump. I have minimal mechanical experience (just the regular maintaince). Would I be able to replace this on my own or is it something I should take to a shop?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

its been 5 years since i replaced mine (96 200sx) so i don't remember the procedures exactly but it was fairly simple and no special tools was needed. disconnect the battery, remove the bottom part of the backseat and there you can access the fuel pump.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you do it, your best bet would be to go with a genuine Nissan fuel pump and "O" seal for the sending unit. Aftermarket fuel pumps tend to be problematic.


----------



## Solid7 (Mar 20, 2012)

I was able to replace it with no problems and my car starts fine I can turn on my AC again! Thanks guys!


----------

